# Anyone have any smoker recipes?



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I've recently started using my smoker again and was wondering if anyone had any KILLER recipes to try. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Aside from the usual meat, people love these

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1130411&postcount=15


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

This recipe is from The Virtual Weber Bullet.com http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/

*Best Ribs In The Universe* 
This recipe and cooking procedure won the prestigious title "Best Ribs in the Universe" at the 1996 American Royal Invitational and the 1993 American Royal Open Bar-B-Que contest as the Overall Grand Champion. They also took "Reserve Grand Champion" at the 1994 American Royal Open.
*Meat*
Premium Standard Farms Loin Baby Back Ribs, 1-3/4 to 2 lb. size. Membrane on the inner (stomach) side removed. All excess fat trimmed.
*Dry Rub*
Mix all ingredients thoroughly and store unused in moisture-proof container.
*Ingredients List* 
​
1 cup sugar
1 cup non-iodized table salt
1/2 cup brown sugar* 5 Tablespoons + 1 teaspoon chili powder
2 Tablespoons + 2 teaspoons ground cumin
4 teaspoons Accent (MSG)
4 teaspoons cayenne pepper
4 teaspoons black pepper, freshly ground 
Important
4 teaspoons garlic powder
4 teaspoons onion powder
* Dried out lightly by exposing on cookie sheet room temp, several hours, or in slightly warmed oven.

Sprinkle meat two hours before cooking with rub and allow meat to come to room temperature. Do not over season. A good overall dusting of the spices is all that's needed. The spices will become a nice red, liquid coating after sitting for about an hour, if you used the proper amount.
*Basic Cooking Procedure*
Smoke ribs in a "water pan" smoker, i.e. Brinkmann or Weber "Smokey Mountain Cooker" (the best!). Start charcoal (10-15 lbs.) and 4 chunks of white oak and 2 chunks of cherry wood (about the size of a tennis ball) at least 1 hour before cooking meat. All fuel should be started in a chimney-style starter, no starter fluid, and all must be gray/white hot. Remove all bark from wood chunks, do not soak.
Very little smoke will be visible. Don't worry about that! You'll get the flavor.
Use straight water in the water pan and keep full during the entire cooking process. Control oven temperature of cooker by regulating the bottom vents only. Never, ever completely close the top vent! If you don't have one, put a thermometer on your cooker. Cook ribs for 3 hours fairly cool at 225°F on rib racks. After 3 hours lift the lid for the first time, flip the slabs end for end, and upside down, and open all the vents on the smoker wide open.
Temperature of the cooker should rise into the 250-275°F range. Peek every half hour to monitor doneness. Ribs will be finished when fairly brown in color and the meat has pulled down the long bones at least 3/4 of an inch (usually another 1 to 2 hours). Remove from cooker and sauce both sides before cutting individual ribs.
I like K.C. Masterpiece sweetened even more (5 parts sauce, 1 part honey), and so do the judges!
This basic cooking procedure is probably the most important of all, and works well with other meats as well. Forget about how much smoke is coming out of the cooker. If you've got the wood you like in there burning cleanly, the flavor will be in the meat. Smoke is nothing more than a smoke screen, and any coming out the top of the cooker is flavor lost!
Ribs to ya! Enjoy


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Eustace's copied rub is a good one. Personally I'd use all brown sugar (demerrera or other real evaporated cane) and sea salt rather than regular table salt.

I'm also a little bit at odds with the tempurature. If that's a general reading of the top area of the smoker / grill, 250°-275° is probably fine. The exact area where I place my ribs, I wouldn't want to exceed 215°F. I actually prefer around 190 but tend to end up between 195°-205°F. I realize that's a personal choice but going over 250 starts to lean from smoking towards "grilling" and requires water as a between buffer. 

My understanding is, ribs have an internal temp max of about 170° for the fiirst couple of hours (until all of the tissue is broken down through the cooking process). You could have the tempurature at 500 and the ribs would still only allow the max internal temp. Of course in doing so, you'd shoe leather the outter portion but the point is a great deal over 170° is only unnecessarily speeding the cooking of the external. Speeding the cooking of ribs almost always produces a tougher final product.

If you are into getting rid of the fat associated with ribs... that process actually begins after the tissue is completely broken down, and moisture (including water) hampers or at least lengthens the rendering process there forward - At least that is what I was taught.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a great community to check out. I think you will have to sign up to check it all out.
http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/
I could go into depth all day long, but 9.5 times out of 10 its experimentation. Most everything I do has a base rub I doctor up to no specs and then you will have to learn your smokers habits (mostly bad) Then there is weather to throw another wrench in the sprockets (dont be intimidated, I will smoke all year around, learn your smoker) What kind of rig are you using to smoke with, the only limit you have here really is how much meat you can do. I worked with the cheif electric smoker up to a trailer mounted 8' x 36"dia with an offset firebox, heck who could forget even the great weber kettle, most grills can be used also, Although I hate to use my grill for it (not really set up for it) and since I have 2 smokers, I leave my grill for grilling. Any how back to your subject a brief bit. If you start smoking early in the morning 2-3 I would throw on a 2lb jimmy dean sausage log ( I prefer hot, others like the other flavors) smoke for 4-5 hrs and when the family gets up make some biscuits and eggs and slice up the sausage :dr an early morning treat for a days labor. As mentioned above Japs 1,000's of ways to do them what do you want to stick in there?!? How about bacon bits, cream cheese and green onion or pre-cooked sausage and sharp cheddar! For beef, pork or even ribs I use a spray bottle with *any* type of soda or liquid to "baste" when I add fuel to fire, I use a lot of root beer on ribs or a cheap sangria on brisket (which sometimes almost comes out tasting like a sausage) Or are you going to smoke fish? Cold or hot (quick or slow) What kind of fish? You say salmon with a hot smoke, do a quick brine salt, brown sugar and water or even nothing (ok for a hot smoke) use hickory cook med heat with heavy smoke( rub salmon with olive oil first) cook until done, use this sauce and make in andvanced if possible: Peel and de-seed a couple cukes, garlic and a bit of salt, puree it all and mix with nonfat plain yogurt (everything depends on your taste and how much you are preparing) Garlic will not be strong at first, but will really shine the longer the sauce is made ahead of time. Like I say I could go on forever, but its all experimentation and did I mention learn your smoker !


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did I mention vegies or fruit, pineapple is great smoked, cut into quarters length wise (you can also baste with a brown sugar mixture or what you please). There is no limit, it just depends on how much smoke you can handle. While smoking food I am smoking cigarS and drinking a smoked porter, then I eat smoked/grilled food while still drinking a smoked porter then when finished eating I will have more smoked beer and smoke a stick or 4 (do you think I like to smoke? I would love to do it all by a cedar wood camp fire if I could, because of the smell and smoke:tu)


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

what kind of smoker are you using? i have a few pork loin recipes that i use. if you want to try them let me know and i will pm them to you.


stinkie:ss


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

[[email protected]$] Anything as long as it was once a pig [/[email protected]$] :ss!












BigDawgFan said:


> I've recently started using my smoker again and was wondering if anyone had any KILLER recipes to try. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

stinkie said:


> what kind of smoker are you using? i have a few pork loin recipes that i use. if you want to try them let me know and i will pm them to you.
> 
> stinkie:ss


Char-Broil Electric water smoker. I got it last year for christmas. I smoked a GREAT ham last year using cherry logs and pinapple juice.


----------

